# Why Fedor?



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

Everywhere I go I keep hearing fedor is the greatest and whatnot. I went and watched tons of his fights and I just cant see what all the hype is about. I was wondering if anybody can tell me why he is on everyones lips and if there are some great fights I should watch


----------



## Scorch (Apr 2, 2007)

He's beaten all other top ranked fighters in the world.... at their own game. He's never been owned... Ever. He's never been beaten.


----------



## VinceD (Jan 13, 2007)

massage__dancer said:


> Everywhere I go I keep hearing fedor is the greatest and whatnot. I went and watched tons of his fights and I just cant see what all the hype is about. I was wondering if anybody can tell me why he is on everyones lips and if there are some great fights I should watch


Well, if you cant see what all the hype is about then you obviously havent seen any of his fights.


----------



## baz00ca (Nov 22, 2006)

we just have to take a look at Fedors win-lose recore to ralize the hype is well founded. 26-1-0. his one lose was due to a cut from an illigal blow, it was a tournament so someone had to move on. 

Fedor has beat a whos who list of Heavyweights. Schilt, Herring(when Herring was considered top 5), Big Nog, Fujita, Goodridge, Coleman, Randleman, Crocop, Hunt, TK. you go through all those without getting your ass kicked, you deserve a bit of respect.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Watch his fights with Nog(Body Blow & Shockwave 2004), and you will see why everyone is firmly clamped onto his nutsack. Seriously, the guy dominated that HW division, and has beaten some really, really good fighters. He hasn't been KO'ed, subbed, or even beaten(I refuse to even count that TK shit). 

Also, watch his fight with Herring at Championship Chaos 2. Fedor is a complete unknown, and Bas & Quadros are firmly on Herring's nuts, and think he will beat Fedor. After a 10 minute beating, it doesn't happen. The beating was so bad that Herring tried to escape the ring.

Fedor is a bad, bad man. Take my word for it. His hype is deserved.


----------



## BJJ Boy (Jan 21, 2007)

The hype is that guy kills every one he faces..Maybe he doesnt "kill" every one he fights but he always wins... Sure he lost once..cause a cut on his head..


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

He almost killed Nog in their first fight. Anyone but Nogueira would've had their face caved in by those punches.

Fedor has no regard for his opponents faces, and really, why the hell should he? He was sent on a mission to destroy people.


----------



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

massage__dancer said:


> Everywhere I go I keep hearing fedor is the greatest and whatnot. I went and watched tons of his fights and I just cant see what all the hype is about. I was wondering if anybody can tell me why he is on everyones lips and if there are some great fights I should watch


What fights have you seen? And how manys a ton BTW?


----------



## Onganju (May 26, 2006)

Actually, this is the whole thing about Fedor: *THERE IS NO HYPE.* He is the real deal, and he always performs in each of his fights. I'd only accept a fighter being "hyped up" if they had no substance behind them. Fedor has substance to spare.

So, no I don't believe the "hype" over Fedor either. You wanna' know why? Because it just isn't there.


----------



## rnv18 (Apr 15, 2007)

Hype is something that is not real, Fedor is all real!


----------



## KO Power (Apr 5, 2007)

massage__dancer said:


> Everywhere I go I keep hearing fedor is the greatest and whatnot. I went and watched tons of his fights and I just cant see what all the hype is about. I was wondering if anybody can tell me why he is on everyones lips and if there are some great fights I should watch


well your avatar shows it, if you dont see why this guy is number one, then you must have the brain of a baby. IF he's not number one in the world, then im afraid to ask who is according to your standards?


----------



## Negative1 (Feb 4, 2007)

I've mentioned and asked a million times on these boards, How was Fedor not KO'D by Kevin Randlemans mega-ultra flying german suplex??! The guy landed right on his head.

Now I never saw that fight live, but I betcha that there were cheers throughtout everyones room when they all witnessed Fedor not only conscious and alive, but to come out and pull out a submission victory less than 2 mins later.

That alone is a reason why Fedor is the Jesus of Humanity.

I showed that fight to just about every Chuck fanboy I knew and instantly, BAM! A Fedor fan was born each time.

The guy just cannot be fazed and I would also like to ask, which Fedor fights have you been watching???!?


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Fedor is not of this world, that's why he survived Randleman's slam. A mere mortal would've been dead, but Fedor is no mere mortal.

I have a feeling the original poster watched a freakin' Fedor HL, and tried to be contentious. Still, a Fedor HL would make a non-believer into a believer. Did you watch his RINGS fights or some shit?


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

If he doesn't see what's great about Fedor, he must also not see what's so great about Big Nog, CroCop, etc.


----------



## baz00ca (Nov 22, 2006)

Fedor surviving that randleman slam was just insanity. theres no way the Randleman could have landed that much cleaner than he did yet it didn't even seem to rattle Fedor. his only real weakness seems to be that he cuts rather easily and for that to have a chance of working you have to survive long enough for the ref to decide to get it checked.


----------



## rnv18 (Apr 15, 2007)

Fedor fights real sloppy. Why is he good then? He is STRONG, he NEVER STOPS COMING, and CAN TAKE A BEATING.
Chech out this video. It show everything i mentioned. 

YouTube - Fedor Emelianenko dominating Pride FC


----------



## Suvaco (Mar 31, 2007)

Fedor is simply the best fighter in the world right now, and honestly I don't think we will see another fighter of his caliber even within the next 15 years. He is the definition of awesomeness.


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

Damone said:


> Watch his fights with Nog(Body Blow & Shockwave 2004), and you will see why everyone is firmly clamped onto his nutsack. Seriously, the guy dominated that HW division, and has beaten some really, really good fighters. He hasn't been KO'ed, subbed, or even beaten(I refuse to even count that TK shit).
> 
> Also, watch his fight with Herring at Championship Chaos 2. Fedor is a complete unknown, and Bas & Quadros are firmly on Herring's nuts, and think he will beat Fedor. After a 10 minute beating, it doesn't happen. The beating was so bad that Herring tried to escape the ring.
> 
> Fedor is a bad, bad man. Take my word for it. His hype is deserved.


thank you for understanding my post. I was not insulting him I was mearly asking why everyone thought he was so good and if they had any really good matches that they knew of that I should watch. I watched alot of his fight but they did not seam that good that is why I asked to know which fights I should watch. 
To the guy that insulted me, that was just immature.


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

This is why.

YouTube - Fedor Emelianenko


----------



## snook_crook (Jan 24, 2007)

There should be no hype about fedor, he is very unprooven sure hes faught the best pride has to offer but besides cro cop prides heavyweight division is very weak, bring him to the ufc and let him earn his stripes and i garuntee he never touches the title.


----------



## rnv18 (Apr 15, 2007)

snook_crook said:


> There should be no hype about fedor, he is very unprooven sure hes faught the best pride has to offer but besides cro cop prides heavyweight division is very weak, bring him to the ufc and let him earn his stripes and i garuntee he never touches the title.


AM I BEING PUNKED? You can't be seriouse. The only reason UFC has a nice HW division is because they just brought over a couple good Pride fighters. With a statment like that your an embaresment to MMA fans.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Geez, you grab the ropes, and they automatically say you are overrated, and untested.

The Fedor backlash is seriously baffling.


----------



## Fedor's Hammer (Apr 20, 2007)

*Fedor Unproven ??*

You got to be kidding me - Fedor unproven?? Fedor has beat the best in Pride and will demolish any UFC heavyweight. 

You think Randy Couture, Tim Sylvia or Andrei Arlovski will even have a chance at stopping Fedor. Your in a fantasy land.

The UFC has not even come close to see the quality and class of a fighter like Fedor.

Check out some of the fights at Torrentspy.com - FEDOR IS AN UNSTOPPABLE MACHINE.

If Dana White gets his head out of his ass and brings Fedor over you will see how unproven he is.

View attachment Fedor.bmp


----------



## kds13 (Nov 27, 2006)

snook_crook said:


> There should be no hype about fedor, he is very unprooven sure hes faught the best pride has to offer but besides cro cop prides heavyweight division is very weak, bring him to the ufc and let him earn his stripes and i garuntee he never touches the title.


:laugh: 

I really can't make a constructive response for this post.


----------



## taiwnezboi (Apr 8, 2007)

snook_crook said:


> There should be no hype about fedor, he is very unprooven sure hes faught the best pride has to offer but besides cro cop prides heavyweight division is very weak, bring him to the ufc and let him earn his stripes and i garuntee he never touches the title.


LOL I heard people at the bar saying the same crap.. "sure he can win in Russia but bring him here and see what happens"

CroCop and Big Nog are going to take over the UFC HW division. Tim Sylvia and most other UFC heavyweights are a joke.

I don't get why some people swear UFC fighters are superior to PRIDE fighters, when it's pretty much the other way around in reality.


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

snook_crook said:


> There should be no hype about fedor, he is very unprooven sure hes faught the best pride has to offer but besides cro cop prides heavyweight division is very weak, bring him to the ufc and let him earn his stripes and i garuntee he never touches the title.


Pride's heavyweight division would destroy the UFC's and Dana White knew this thats why they brought over Cro Cop and Big Nog.

Fedor has beaten them both and is he is unproven then what is everyone else?

If Fedor does go to the UFC which i hope he does i think he will dominate...again.


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

Damone said:


> Watch his fights with Nog(Body Blow & Shockwave 2004), and you will see why everyone is firmly clamped onto his nutsack. Seriously, the guy dominated that HW division, and has beaten some really, really good fighters. He hasn't been KO'ed, subbed, or even beaten(I refuse to even count that TK shit).
> 
> Also, watch his fight with Herring at Championship Chaos 2. Fedor is a complete unknown, and Bas & Quadros are firmly on Herring's nuts, and think he will beat Fedor. After a 10 minute beating, it doesn't happen. The beating was so bad that Herring tried to escape the ring.
> 
> Fedor is a bad, bad man. Take my word for it. His hype is deserved.


lmao so true, I felt like watching the Herring fight again for nostalgia's sake and I can't believe how many times the stupid pride commentator calls Fedor "This guy". Fedor ****ing owned Herring, those guys were sucking Herring off big time.


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

This is the only time you will see Fedor lose, and it was an illegal strike:

Video Rings - Fedor vs Kohsaka - KO, fedor, défaite, victoire, ufc - Dailymotion Share Your Videos


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

Lets put it this way he has been rocked once...and he still won.


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

Twice dude, don't forget the Randleman suplex.


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

anybody got some ideas on his best match's I would like to watch them

saying pride is better then the ufc just because of the heavyweight division is kinda weak ufc's hw division is the least talented in all their divisions (im taking randy out of the division when I speak for i dont think he belongs in the division)


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

massage__dancer said:


> anybody got some ideas on his best match's I would like to watch them
> 
> saying pride is better then the ufc just because of the heavyweight division is kinda weak ufc's hw division is the least talented in all their divisions (im taking randy out of the division when I speak for i dont think he belongs in the division)


Fedor versus Big Nog( i think number one but im not fully sure)


----------



## CroCopPride (Jan 13, 2007)

you have to beat the best to be the bast and he has and is


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

massage__dancer said:


> anybody got some ideas on his best match's I would like to watch them
> 
> saying pride is better then the ufc just because of the heavyweight division is kinda weak ufc's hw division is the least talented in all their divisions (im taking randy out of the division when I speak for i dont think he belongs in the division)


Personally I think that it's the UFC middleweight and Light Heavyweight divisions that are weaker than the Heavyweight, really, nothing interesting has happened in either of those divisions in a LONG time.

*Match suggestions so you can get a boner from Fedor's Skillz:*

Fedor vs Gary Goodridge - if you have seen any of Gary's other fights you will be impressed by how easily Fedor dominates him.

Fedor vs Nogueira 1 - classic battle, exposes Fedor's versatility.

Fedor vs Randleman - Fedor turns the tide of the fight with ease, it's incredible.

Fedor vs Schilt - This was the first Fedor fight I ever saw. Semmy Schilt is 6'11" and at the time I assumed that the bigger guy would win, just watch the staredown and you'll see what I mean. It's the most epic thing watching a guy 10 inches shorter than another absolutely dominate him in every respect.

Pretty much every Fedor fight is a work of art IMO, the man knows how to fight better than anyone in the world, plain and simple.


----------



## snook_crook (Jan 24, 2007)

all they brought over is cro cop, maybe if fedor was a man he'd come over and fight to. Haha the pride makes the ufc heavyweight division....hahahahahha. Randy Couture will kill cro cop.Pride has the weakest heavyweight division ever all they have is fedor and cro cop. Who else mark hunt a big fat ass who sucks, mark coleman whos like 44 years old, or maybe Nogueira who only has a brazillian ju jitsu game and knows absoulutely nothing else wow sounds like an exciting heavyweight division no wonder why fedors record is so good. Couture,Arlovski, hell tim sylvia would problly beat him he aint shit.


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

snook_crook said:


> all they brought over is cro cop, maybe if fedor was a man he'd come over and fight to. Haha the pride makes the ufc heavyweight division....hahahahahha. Randy Couture will kill cro cop.Pride has the weakest heavyweight division ever all they have is fedor and cro cop. Who else mark hunt a big fat ass who sucks, mark coleman whos like 44 years old, or maybe Nogueira who only has a brazillian ju jitsu game and knows absoulutely nothing else wow sounds like an exciting heavyweight division no wonder why fedors record is so good. Couture,Arlovski, hell tim sylvia would problly beat him he aint shit.


Joke post? I don't get how anyone could say the UFC had a better heavyweight division until the Pride fighters migrated over. It was basically Randy, Tim Sylvia and Arlovski and a bunch of chumps like Wes Sims, Frank "Shadow of my former self" Mir and Cabbage. You know it's bad when Arlovski had his first title defense Paul Buentello.

Also I disagree with your Mark Hunt comment, he pretty much dominated Fedor for the majority of their fight and even showed he has an improved ground game, not relying just on his striking. Nogueira is also a great fighter he's not just one dimensional at all. His standing game is much better (watch his fight with Werdum) and he has some solid takedowns.

Basically if the UFC didn't recruit Big Nog and Crocop from Pride, Pride would indefinitely have the edge over their Heavyweight division.


----------



## Fedor's Hammer (Apr 20, 2007)

*Couture/Sylvia beat Fedor ????*

With all due respect, stop playing the ostrich and get your head out of the ground. Fedor would eat Couture and Sylvia for lunch. I love Randy Couture but there is no way he is in the same league as Fedor. Couture was awesome in his day - one of the best fights I ever saw was the 5 round decision he had over Pedro Rizzo but that was in his glory days. Tim Sylvia has always been a chump and I still can't believe he held the belt in the UFC - very good indicator how weak the heavyweight class was in the UFC prior to the PRIDE fighters coming over. Cro Cop will be the next heavyweight champ within 3 months. Fedor is a whole nother show and believe me if he comes to the UFC anytime soon he will clean house - the only other two fighters who have a chance against him are Cro Cop and Nog. Believe me Couture is shaking in his boots over the Cro Cop fight and I feel sorry for the old guy because he will be taking a header real hard!


----------



## sok_seha (Feb 25, 2007)

snook_crook said:


> all they brought over is cro cop, maybe if fedor was a man he'd come over and fight to. Haha the pride makes the ufc heavyweight division....hahahahahha. Randy Couture will kill cro cop.Pride has the weakest heavyweight division ever all they have is fedor and cro cop. Who else mark hunt a big fat ass who sucks, mark coleman whos like 44 years old, or maybe Nogueira who only has a brazillian ju jitsu game and knows absoulutely nothing else wow sounds like an exciting heavyweight division no wonder why fedors record is so good. Couture,Arlovski, hell tim sylvia would problly beat him he aint shit.


Bad joke...

Big timmy won't stand a chance against Fedor.

Mark Hunt would probably beat Couture. No way in hell Couture can stand and strike with him. Will have hard time to put him on ground also. Hunt seems to have adapted himself in MMA style and worked on his takedown defense. I say Hunt is closer to a Boosted Liddell than Mirko.

Nog can punch and KO people... This have to be a joke


----------



## rnv18 (Apr 15, 2007)

snook_crook said:


> all they brought over is cro cop, maybe if fedor was a man he'd come over and fight to. Haha the pride makes the ufc heavyweight division....hahahahahha. Randy Couture will kill cro cop.Pride has the weakest heavyweight division ever all they have is fedor and cro cop. Who else mark hunt a big fat ass who sucks, mark coleman whos like 44 years old, or maybe Nogueira who only has a brazillian ju jitsu game and knows absoulutely nothing else wow sounds like an exciting heavyweight division no wonder why fedors record is so good. Couture,Arlovski, hell tim sylvia would problly beat him he aint shit.


I think this guy just says some really dumb stuff so he can get an argument going. Otherwise he is a retard.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

That or Chael Sonnen has found his way to MMAForum.com


----------



## kgilstrap (Dec 3, 2006)

massage__dancer said:


> thank you for understanding my post. I was not insulting him I was mearly asking why everyone thought he was so good and if they had any really good matches that they knew of that I should watch. I watched alot of his fight but they did not seam that good that is why I asked to know which fights I should watch.
> To the guy that insulted me, that was just immature.


Yeah Damone is always real fair on this forum. I enjoy reading his posts, seems like a standup guy, and I always get a good laugh!


----------



## snook_crook (Jan 24, 2007)

We'll see assholes all you guys think im stupid but watch Cro Cop will lose to Couture and So will Fedor if he quits being a ***** and comes to the ufc. Oh and chuck liddell says after he beats rampage he wants wanderlei silva, then he'll move up to take on Cro Cop, And he wants Fedor. Both those fights will be 2 hits, Liddell hits them and their cockinballs hits the dirt.


----------



## macchiavelli (Apr 21, 2007)

snook_crook said:


> We'll see assholes all you guys think im stupid but watch Cro Cop will lose to Couture and So will Fedor if he quits being a ***** and comes to the ufc. Oh and chuck liddell says after he beats rampage he wants wanderlei silva, then he'll move up to take on Cro Cop, And he wants Fedor. Both those fights will be 2 hits, Liddell hits them and their cockinballs hits the dirt.


I dont think you are anything else but a ufc-loving retard. No question which organisation, there is no fighter right now that can win in a fight against fedor.He probably looks like a puncher from your nextdoor bar, but I dont think you'd call him ***** to his face... Any other fighters on both sides (Crocop, Lidell, Couture - Hunt, Schilt, Coleman, Nogueira) can fight for second best in the mma-world!


----------



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

Guys snook crook is obviously just being a troll. Either that or hes just ignorant. Just ignore his and dont let him get under your skin because Im sure thats just what hes tryin to do.


----------



## snook_crook (Jan 24, 2007)

Im not trying to be a troll, im stateing my opinion, i honestly dont think that Fedor is very good, the question was why Fedor and im answering that people have to keep making remarks about my comments thats the only reason im argueing. But i apologize for doing that i guess and we'll just leave it at we'll see maybe he'll come to the ufc and whoop everyone or maybe he'll get whooped himself i'll just leave it at that. Sorry.


----------



## Fedor's Hammer (Apr 20, 2007)

snook_crook said:


> Im not trying to be a troll, im stateing my opinion, i honestly dont think that Fedor is very good, the question was why Fedor and im answering that people have to keep making remarks about my comments thats the only reason im argueing. But i apologize for doing that i guess and we'll just leave it at we'll see maybe he'll come to the ufc and whoop everyone or maybe he'll get whooped himself i'll just leave it at that. Sorry.


Don't apologize for your opinion Snook - it is people like you that make these posts interesting. You maybe right - I doubt it - but you never know and that's what makes it so interesting. Look at Serra, I would have put my life savings on St. Pierre. I still think it maybe fixed or maybe Georges just had a bad day. 
You just have to know that Fedor is really a god damn machine that chews up other fighters at will. Right now he is in his prime and if Dana White stops jerking him around with law suits maybe we will see the Lidell and Fedor fight - it sure would be the highest grossing PPV. Bottom line - Fedor is a savage beast in the ring and nothing will stop him . . . but every warrior has their downfall!


----------



## psychonorm (Apr 22, 2007)

Fedors problem is that being the best, people are always looking for a flaw in his arsenal. Well look as hard as you like and you still wont find one. His ground game is incredible, his stand up is frightening, his power is unquestionable and his cardio is top notch. It doesnt matter how convincing he wins with some people, there is always an if and a but. 

You dont realise how dominant he is until you actually realise the calibur of opposition he has literally dismantled. Big Nog was deemed unbeatable til he came along and whooped him. Crocop was thought to be the one to take his belt and was owned for most of the fight. Some people actually believed Tim Sylvia could beat him, now IMO hes never going to be a top 10 fighter in the world never mind a credible challenger to Fedor.

Pick all the best parts from your favourite fighters, and i guarantee if you put them together you will see all of them when you watch Fedor fight. Hype is unjustified, hes the real thing and the closest to unbeatable weve ever seen in MMA. It is inevitable that he will one day lose, but for now hes number 1 and i dont see anybody beating him any time soon


----------



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

snook_crook said:


> Im not trying to be a troll, im stateing my opinion, i honestly dont think that Fedor is very good, the question was why Fedor and im answering that people have to keep making remarks about my comments thats the only reason im argueing. But i apologize for doing that i guess and we'll just leave it at we'll see maybe he'll come to the ufc and whoop everyone or maybe he'll get whooped himself i'll just leave it at that. Sorry.


You dont have to apologize. I thought you were just trolling, I guess I was wrong. I just dont see how anyone in the right mind whose actually seen most Fedor fights could actually think hes not that good. I dont know maybe you have a chemical inbalance or something. Lol jk


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Seeing as how odd this year has been, you start to appreciate Fedor's reign of dominance. He demolished so many opponents, and they hardly exposed a weakness. 

Fedor cuts easily. Oh, and he got rocked by Fujita. This is about all I can gather as weaknesses. I mean, him getting rocked would be a huge deal if he had bad recovery, but Fedor recovered enough to choke the guy out about a minute later.


----------



## snook_crook (Jan 24, 2007)

You know its just that i feel Prides heavyweight division is weak, i believe there middleweight or ufc's light heavyweight division is stronger than the ufc's. See Cro Cop, Werdum, Herring all came to the ufc and got beat. I do believe Fedor is an animal its just i havetn seen him really tested yet and when he comes to the ufc and possiblly dominates then i will believe the hype, But i dont think he can dominate the ufc the way he did in pride.


----------



## KG27 (Dec 19, 2006)

Fedor is the #1 fighter in the world. He doesn't talk shit, but he gets the job done. He can get rocked numerous times, and still finds a way to kill his opponent. He is a monster for a reason. If u saw the matt lindland fight, lindland lifted fedor off his feet and fedor found a way to reverse that. Thats f*cking nuts. He is #1.


----------



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

snook_crook said:


> You know its just that i feel Prides heavyweight division is weak, i believe there middleweight or ufc's light heavyweight division is stronger than the ufc's. See Cro Cop, Werdum, Herring all came to the ufc and got beat. I do believe Fedor is an animal its just i havetn seen him really tested yet and when he comes to the ufc and possiblly dominates then i will believe the hype, But i dont think he can dominate the ufc the way he did in pride.


I dont think you can judge their division on those guys getting beat. Cro Cop got upset as did alot of fighters this year remember anything can happen in a fight. Herring hasnt been a Pride fighter for a few years and was fighting with WEC and K1 before he came to the UFC. The point is he hasnt been very good for a awhile. Werdum doesnt suck either. Its not like he was one of Prides very top guys but he was and still is IMO a top ten fighter he just lost a decision to another top 10 fighter. Remember Werdum did knock out Gonzaga. 

Prior to Cro Cop, Werdum, and Nog moving to the UFC the Pride HW division was far and away better than the UFCs and everyone who knew mma knew that. Prides HW division fell apart because Fedor cleaned it out. The only ones left is Barnett and he should be the last Pride HW Fedor has to take care of before he has to come over and clean out the UFC.


----------



## sirdilznik (Nov 21, 2006)

I think this wacky year just supports Fedor being the best even more. So many other big time favorites were upset. GSP, Rogerio, Arona, Cro Cop all go down. Fedor just keeps winning. Like Damone wrote, Fedor has been so freakin' dominant for so long, people are nitpicking any little thing . I mean people go out of their way to try to scrape up anything they can, no matter how insignificant, as a perceived weakness and come up with highly unlikely scenarios where opponents might have a prayer of a chance of beating him. That right there is the definition of dominance.


----------

